# Why hot water bottle help to move the stools stuck ?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Everyday i have stools and gas trapped in the sigmoid.Why the heat works to break the "spasms".


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probably for the same reason woman find heat on the belly makes uterine cramps go away during their period.Heat seems to relax cramps.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, the heating pad is one of my best friends. I also have some of those microwaveable heat pads and stuff one in my pants or otherwise strap it on so I can move around the house and get things done. Just wish I could wear one at work. The heating pad does relieve the pain while I'm using it but unfortunately doesn't help me poo.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Me to, even though its summer here i still use them, they help the cramps and back pain, doesn't help me go to the loo though.


----------

